# What do you do with the extra whey?



## Texasgirl

I have only made one cheese so far, Queso Blanco, but it left a lot of whey which just got thrown out as I did not know what to do with it. I plan on trying other cheeses and would like to know what to do with the whey?


----------



## jdavenport

Dogs, cats and chickens all like whey, or you could make some ricotta. http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/07/how-to-make-whey-ricotta.html

I've also used a little whey to ferment pickles and sauerkraut. http://thenourishingcook.com/sauerkraut-winters-miracle-vegetable-salad/
and http://thenourishingcook.com/category/recipes/mastering-the-basics/fermented-vegetables-fruits/


----------



## cvalley

Pigs, too, love whey! I have made ricotta with the whey, too.


----------



## happy vagabonds

I just made my first cheese too, last week. I made ricotta with the whey, then used the ricotta to make fudge. I have another batch of cheese fermenting now. Good stuff!


----------



## smithurmonds

We feed it to the other animals usually, but lately I have been seasoning it and using it to marinate chicken and rabbit.


----------



## SGF

I use it for bread, pancakes & other baking.


----------



## Texasgirl

I have chickens, goats, cats, and a dog. How do you feed it to the animals? Do you just put it in a bowl for them to drink or what?


----------



## doublebowgoats

I have been feeding it to my bucklings by putting it into a little trough. They suck it right down. It is also good for baking.


----------



## Fiberaddict

I use it to mix my lye for soaping. What doesn't get used that way goes to the dogs.


----------



## kycowgirl

http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2011/06/16-ways-to-use-your-whey.html


----------



## [email protected]

happy vagabonds said:


> I just made my first cheese too, last week. I made ricotta with the whey, then used the ricotta to make fudge. I have another batch of cheese fermenting now. Good stuff!


Ricotta to make fudge? Recipe please? :biggrin


----------



## Texasgirl

My chickens are molting and since whey happens to be high in protein and molting chickens I am told need extra protein to help them molt faster, the chickens got my last batch of whey. Boy do I have some ugly chickens right now.


----------



## Goat Town

I've been selling it.


----------



## SANDQ

We give ours to friends who keep pigs, when they slaughter an animal we get free pork.


----------



## swgoats

I just found out what the Norwegians do with it - http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Gjetost/Gjetost.htm


----------



## GatesFamilyFarm

Ricotta!!!


----------



## SolsticeSun

I have a number of things to do with it. I water tomatoes with it in the summer, the blueberries with it in the spring, the chickens get some, I make potato soup with some (filtered first), bake breads with it and pizza dough, pancakes. I usually don't bother with ricotta since most of my cheese batches are small


----------

